# Goodbye Ebbie



## jtjp (Feb 15, 2007)

I don't post on here often, but I just need an outlet.

I had to make the tough decision, and end my cat's life last night. His name was Ebbie, and he was a smokey grey cat. He was 12 years old, but very sick.

It was just awful. I just feel so guilty, and everytime I go down to my basement (where he liked to spend most of his time), I find myself still looking for him on the couch. 

I stayed with him at the vet's, and all I see is his lifeless body in my mind. 

I miss him.


----------



## catnip (Aug 19, 2003)

I know exactly what you're going through, I've always stayed with mine as well.

I wish I could offer some help, I could use some myself right now. I'm sorry you lost your friend.


----------



## Fran (Jan 9, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss, jtjp! I am sure your Ebbie knows how deeply you cared about him. If you have a photo or two, it would be nice to see them...

And for both of you:









Fran


----------



## dwmills (Nov 1, 2009)

I know exactly how you feel. My Church was with me for 15 years. You'll see your Ebbie here and there, I know I saw mine for a few days, but you'll remember the good times and you won't cry as much and little by little it'll hurt less and less. Just know, they are our friends, they are our companions, and we have to do what is right for them, and letting them go, letting their pain stop is sometimes the best thing, the right thing we can do.

Doing the right thing is not always the easiest thing, but in the end, it's what we must do. It's the ultimate responsibility.

Ebbie isn't hurting, he's not sick, know that you helped him, and he thanks you for doing what needed to be done.


----------



## Gizmokitty (Nov 10, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, I am sure that you loved Ebbie with all your heart. Know that he is not in pain anymore and that he is watching over you. 

Lots of hugs.


----------

